# Fisherman's rope leash by "Found My Animal"



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm in love with this bold and rustic Found My Animal leash, especially after a gorgeous girl was photographed on The Sartorialist while walking her huge beautiful dog in this creation:

http://www.thesartorialist.com/photos/8189GreeneStWeb.jpg

25% of proceeds go to Louis Animal Foundation. "Each rope is hand-spliced to withstand thousands of pounds of pull, by professional New England rope-makers (who thank you for supporting their trade). The ends are then 'whipped' (an old nautical term) for additional durablility. . . . The adjustable solid brass o-rings and solid bronze clips (marine grade cast Italian hardware) on your FOUND leash allow it to be used [. . .] [a]s a simple hand-held leash [or] around your waist . . . ."

[attachment=57148:foundmyanimalleash.jpg]

[attachment=57149:foundmya...sh_black.jpg]


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

It's nice, but I think it's too heavy for a Malt to be toting around. :huh: Just MO...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I LOVE IT!! I have a friend who's little Staffy dog is having a birthday in November ..... I hope they can ship to AU!!! ... oooh, ouch ... they are a tad on the expensive side ... but you pay for quality dont you?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Sep 29 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834964


> It's nice, but I think it's too heavy for a Malt to be toting around. :huh: Just MO...[/B]



Marsha, they have different thickness for different size dogs ... my big boy Harley could handle the 0-15 lb one for sure - the rope diameter is only 1/4 inch.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Sep 29 2009, 04:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834980


> I LOVE IT!! I have a friend who's little Staffy dog is having a birthday in November ..... I hope they can ship to AU!!! ... oooh, ouch ... they are a tad on the expensive side ... but you pay for quality dont you?[/B]


Haha, I would love to get this for my birthday. I'm going to be sending this link to my friends as a hint.

(P.S. They are a bit expensive, but the 25% markup is for the Louis Animal Foundation--so you're making a donation too. I do think these quality leashes should hold up for a long time. The places here in the city sell leashes for around $25-$40 depending on material.)


----------

